# Painting over Tung Oil



## castlepainter (Dec 12, 2010)

We have a customer that we just painted a new kitchen remodel for. The trim (windows and sliders) were treated with 3 coats of Tung Oil. All is fine with that and today when one of us was out to do final walk through and touch ups the owner wants to change the trim to a painted finish instead. gotta love friends who think they are interior decorators! 

My question is: is there any special needs/steps that need to be taken in order to prime/paint over the tung oil? We have painted over tung oil finish in the past but it has been years after the finish was applied not days. Just want to make sure the coatings will do what they are supposed to. 

Thanks in advance and happy holidays


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Coverstain should do the trick mate, but I would get a few more opinions.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Since it is a drying oil, scuffing and priming should be fine. Test adhesion to be certain.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Tear it out and start over.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

I second the coverstain reccomendation, but I would attempt to remove as much of the oil as possible, then let it dry a day or two before applying the coverstain. 


Or tear it out and start new.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been waiting to repeat this advice I read on another forum. It was just so out there that I couldn't wait for the appropriate place to share

"rub the surface with a hot paint thinner of kerosene, gasoline, or liquid paint sander with extra fine steel wool. DO NOT SMOKE! "


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daarch said:


> i've been waiting to repeat this advice i read on another forum. It was just so out there that i couldn't wait for the appropriate place to share
> 
> "rub the surface with a hot paint thinner of kerosene, gasoline, or liquid paint sander with extra fine steel wool. Do not smoke! "


whoosh!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If it were me, I'd do a wipe with Lacquer thinner, then prime with a heavier bodied Alkyd Undercoater, like 024 Fresh Start. Id be afraid that Coverstain is too thin, and you may get some bleeding.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> If it were me, I'd do a wipe with Lacquer thinner, then prime with a heavier bodied Alkyd Undercoater, like 024 Fresh Start. Id be afraid that Coverstain is too thin, and you may get some bleeding.


:thumbup: Good advice


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> If it were me, I'd do a wipe with Lacquer thinner, then prime with a heavier bodied Alkyd Undercoater, like 024 Fresh Start. Id be afraid that Coverstain is too thin, and you may get some bleeding.


What he said, find a supplier that knows hit chit like NC. Anything is possible and nothing is a big deal with paint representative's like NC.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I would do an adhesion test of shellac vs.oil. Resand it first with 220


----------

